# looking for a 22 handgun



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

I am lookingfor a new 22mm hand gun I have a ruger sr22 that I am not that happy with. any idea's thanks for your help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want us to help you, please first help us:
Please tell us what it is about your Ruger that displeases you.
Please also tell us which Ruger it is.
Finally, please tell us what your intended use for the new pistol will be.

Thanks.


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you want us to help you, please first help us:
> Please tell us what it is about your Ruger that displeases you.
> Please also tell us which Ruger it is.
> Finally, please tell us what your intended use for the new pistol will be.
> ...


it is a sr22pb model o3600 to me it feels more like a toy gun my others are 9mm well made gun. I have sigs, hk's, beretta;s. and a shield I just want it for target would like to stay around 400.00 or less. I have had some problems with cheap shells but the better ones are not a problem.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Walther P22


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

Wyoming_1977 said:


> Walther P22


yhanks do they have any problem to watch for?


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

No idea. I've got a Walther PPQ-M2 and I've loved it, and from what I have read, Walther is a GOOD brand. You could get one in your price range too. Check the forums - I think one of the advertisers today put up an ad for a Walther P22 on sale.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

apache58 said:


> I am lookingfor a new *22mm* hand gun


This has to be a typo. 22mm is a cannon like a *20mm Anti Aircraft Artillery* cannon or deck gun on a ship.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

apache58 said:


> it is a sr22pb model o3600 to me it feels more like a toy gun my others are 9mm well made gun. I have sigs, hk's, beretta;s. and a shield I just want it for target would like to stay around 400.00 or less. I have had some problems with cheap shells but the better ones are not a problem.


So you have a gun that doesn't like crap ammo so you're tossing it hoping to find a gun that does like crap ammo?

I wish you luck in the .22 market. Not that the guns are poor, but rather that _*crap .22 ammo is really crap.*_


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

dereckbc said:


> This has to be a typo. 22mm is a cannon like a *20mm Anti Aircraft Artillery* cannon or deck gun on a ship.


That might have just a "bit" of recoil. Just a bit.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

You might find a ZPU-23-2 comes closest to 22mm. Its an antiaircraft/antipersonnel cannon they mount on the back of Toyotas.

As for .22lr, I've heard few complain about Rugers. I'd suspect its the ammo too.

Now if the Ruger just isn't .... satisfying, you might want to check out Berettas [Neos, 87, 87T, or an older 70 series] or maybe a Buckmark.


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

has anyone tried the new beretta m9 22 it is getting good reviews on Cabela's web site.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea, I will go with crap ammo, that said and your cost limit, I would say browning buckmark, or ruger MKII OR MK III. I have 3 MK II's and they are all great shooter and in your price range. There are a great many others but the price maybe more than you want to spend. Although old school look at the S&W Mod 41, great target shooter but a bit pricey for the average person. I shot bulls-eye, years ago with one, fifty foot in an NRA league in the Master class (865 + out of possible 900).


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks for to comments, I stopped at gander mountain today after my appointment at the VA. they had a sig 1911 in a 22lr looked a felt good. talked to a sales person at another shop and he told me they are a nice shooting gun. may check out Cabela's later in the week.


----------



## repair (Jun 30, 2013)

Remember one thing you say all your other guns are 9mm a 22 is going to feel like a toy their lighter and much lighter recoil its compairing Apples to Oranges


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

yes thank you for commenting


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The P22 is very similar to your SR22,,,
If you don't care for the Ruger,,,
You won't like the P22 either.

My suggestion would be to buy a rimfire conversion kit for your Sig,,,
Every one of those I have seen ran good ammo perfectly,,,
And it will have a similar feel to the original 9mm.

I own a CZ-75B in 9mm and I love shooting it,,,
I also own the identical CZ-75B Kadet in .22 LR.

Having my cheap to practice with .22 feel exactly the same as my centerfire is a huge plus.

Just a thought,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I've owned a Ruger Single Six for several decades. Handled a Single Ten a couple weeks ago - it's just as nice. No ammo feed problems with a wheelgun. In fact, if the ammo isn't complete junk, it will go bang.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ammo for those 22mm's is crazy expensive. 

And, it's kind of hard to find, from what I've been told. Walmart doesn't even sell it..........:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
Maybe I should be selling-off my stash!
(It's mostly "white box.")


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

CHIAPPA M9-22 STANDARD 22LR
https://www.cdnnsports.com/chiappa-m9-22-standard-22lr.html


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My Walther P-22 is a nice little pistol for shooting targets at 10 yards, or less. It likes high velocity ammo, as does the single Sig Mosquito I have had experience with. This is not that uncommon. The Browning Buckmark has a good reputation for being able to shoot 'crap' ammo. 

My CZ-75 Kadet conversion shoots everything with consistency, and has the feel of a substantial firearm. This may be the type of thing you are looking for, so I would investigate the .22 conversion kits that might be available for any of your center fire pistols.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I would suggest a Browning Buck Mark. They are very nice quality pistols, definitely not toys.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

From what I've found/read, the "shortage" is man-made, not a production shortage.
Walmart around here gets some CCI stingers in now and then, but they don't advertise and it's a 3 box per purchase max.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

_Your chances of getting a reliable SIG Mosquito, are mighty slim. The Barrel ramp does not follow a continuous angle of it's length. The little ridge between the rear of the Bbl. chamber & the ramp is a silly millimeter. It's not a continuous part of the bbl. by machining, _ The Bbl. Is pressed into the frame causing this abnormality. ( UMAREX... take a hint) ★ Only high powered round nose , plated bullets are, modestly, reliable, 
Don't take a chance ... go with a brand, that is more conventional, traditional, & not made of zinc alloy by an airsoft company.


----------



## Gainestruk (Feb 21, 2016)

Take a look at Walther PPKs, I was at my LGS yesterday he had one I was looking at, it feels very well made and it was $286 plus tax.
It felt so good in my hands I almost bought it even tho I'm looking for a 380 not .22


----------



## Gainestruk (Feb 21, 2016)

Take a look at Walther PPKs, I was at my LGS yesterday he had one I was looking at, it feels very well made and it was $286 plus tax.
It felt so good in my hands I almost bought it even tho I'm looking for a 380 not .22


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks to all that commented in the post. I just took the class to get a permit to carry. may just stick with the 9mm I have 5 all different makes with no problems. its nice to have only one type of ammo to buy.


----------



## gl08jk (Dec 26, 2015)

apache58 said:


> yhanks do they have any problem to watch for?


I have a p22 and no major issues with it except at times there are some 22's that it doesnt like but overall been reliable.


----------



## wgungho (Feb 17, 2009)

I own a Colt/Umarex/Walther .22 lr. It's a replica Colt 1911 Government Model, authorized by Colt, made by Carl Walther of Germany and distributed by Umarex. Has a twelve round magazine, identical appearance and weight of a 1911. Never a malfunction. Loves CCI Minimags. Shot 9/12 at 65 yards at an 8" plate off a bench. Love the pistol.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

apache58 said:


> thanks to all that commented in the post. I just took the class to get a permit to carry. may just stick with the 9mm I have 5 all different makes with no problems. its nice to have only one type of ammo to buy.


There ya go. I practice with what I carry.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a couple of Ruger 'large' .22 long rifle pistols - the "Standard Pistol" made in some variation since about 1949 or so. They are reliable and user friendly - except for possibly disassembly/reassembly and loading a single round by hand. However, they are the size of centerfire pistols. 

If you go the 9x19 route, a brief perusal of ammunition at 'bargain' prices tend to show 9x19 'shooting' ammunition - as opposed to 'defense' or 'premium' ammunition - is quite comparable to .22 long rifle ammunition. Just make sure your range allows the specific configuration of ammunition. (Some ranges are nervous about their backstops being damaged.)


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

up date on the ruger sr22 it has started blowing the slide of while shooting. there is a company that makes steel parts for it but have also heard some of them a failing. thanks for all the comments on this post


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I own a SR22 and I really like the gun and so does everyone who has tried it, but I'll be the first to admit it just isn't as accurate as the gun it replaced. Another Ruger MarkIII I liked the Mark III but it was a pain in the rear to field strip & clean and it was to bulky & heavy for what I wanted in a 22 pistol. But as I read your post you say you want a target type 22 pistol, my cousin shoots at the same range I do and his Browning Buckmark 22 is a gun you should consider its very accurate & very easy to field strip. Best way to decide what will work for you is to try before you buy if possible, some gun shop's for a fee, allow this. Then if possible when you've narrowed down what you like go to You Tube and look for some reviews on those guns, You Tube has helped me find some great pistols... Hope this helps you in your search.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Bisley said:


> My Walther P-22 is a nice little pistol for shooting targets at 10 yards, or less. It likes high velocity ammo, as does the single Sig Mosquito I have had experience with. This is not that uncommon. The Browning Buckmark has a good reputation for being able to shoot 'crap' ammo.
> 
> My CZ-75 Kadet conversion shoots everything with consistency, and has the feel of a substantial firearm. This may be the type of thing you are looking for, so I would investigate the .22 conversion kits that might be available for any of your center fire pistols.


I concur that CZ75 conversion is a beauty. It feels like my 75b and boy, is it accurate. I don't like my SR22 either. The BERSA T22 is a better gun of that size and type. The SR22 is not as accurate or feels as good. If you want more weight, Ruger's MKII and MKIII have a nice feel and are very accurate.


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

thanks guys for all the comments I have sent my ruger back to have repaired. will see if they get the problem fixed. while at the gun shop I spotted the bersa thunder9 ultra compact like the look and the fell so I picked it up. feel nice and shoots nice. I know it is a cheaper gun whet I don't care for is it has a lot of sharp edges. I think they could spent a little more time finishing it. it the same size as my shield and I like shooting it more. now maybe looking at the walters or bersa in a 380 for carrying.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I'm not a real 380 fan for EDC when the 9mm is just as easy to CC and really has a lot more power and ammo options. But its your choice, when I'm in shorts or very light summer clothing I sometimes pocket carry a 380 Ruger LCP it will work for up close personnel work but its not my 1st choice for protection, the 9mm has a lot more going for it by comparison!


----------

